# Summer 2004 Alabama tractor shows



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a state wide listing of several shows for Summer 2004 in Alabama:

Date: Aug 28 
Location: Alabama
ReunionShow - Belle Mina. Southland Flywheelers, Marshall Springer, 26170 Capshaw Rd., Athens, AL 35613, 256-232-4885 . 


Date: Sep 25 
Location: Alabama
Eva Frontier Days - Eva. North Alabama Antique Tractor Club, Don Townsend, 447 Nelson Hollow Rd., Somerville, AL 35670, 256-778-4108 . 


Date: Oct 
Location: Alabama
Peinhardt Farm Days - Cullman. North Alabama Antique Tractor Club, Don Townsend, 447 Nelson Hollow Rd., Somerville, Al 35670, 256-778-4108. Please call for exact show date. . 


Date: Oct 2 
Location: Alabama
Brooks High School - Killen. Shoals Antique Engine & Tractor Assn., Malcolm Wilkes, 1567 County Rd. 124, Florence, AL 35633, 256-766-7698 . 


Date: Oct 8-9 
Location: Alabama
Weaver Antique Tractor & Engine Show - Weaver. Coosa Rusty Iron Assn., Bill Bailey, 256-820-1207 . 


Date: Oct 16 
Location: Alabama
Chalybeate Fire & Rescue Antique Tractor & Engine Show - Chalybeate. Chalybeate Fire & Rescue, Dwight Vanderford, 398 County Rd. 244, Moulton, AL 35650, 256-974-6960 . 


Date: Nov 6 
Location: Alabama
Alabama Farm Heritage Museum & Park Tractor & Engine Show - Elkmont. Billy Knight, PO Box 445, Elkmont, AL 35620, 256-233-6075 .


----------

